# Available housing options



## boliverchadsworth (Jul 2, 2020)

Senior housing needs unmet:

After months and into years of searching I have yet to find a small affordable, emphasis on “affordable, welcoming” senior complex for me- a male lone senior, to move to, once the need arises.  

There are various income guidelines and various restrictions to most if not all of the affordable senior properties/senior housing properties.

 Varying, By County, loan type that the facility was built with, HUD, IRS, local agi income guidelines, by county, etc-- all contribute to extremely undecipherable complicated formulas to determine the amount of money eligible potential tenets needed to comply for leasing eligibility.

In some instances, some of these properties may have a certain percentage of units that they can lease at “market rate” which of course would be above the low-income guidelines for the majority of the units in that complex. These “may” be known as 202’s   Some of the ones I have come across- 20% of the units have the option, determined by management?! to rent at market rates or not...or not, means  back to the income guidelines-..--the 202
‘S might be what I might be interested in..again different from complex to complex to county etc.

My dilemma is that I make a few thousand too much to allow me to qualify for the low-income bar what that actually means is I make too much to qualify for low income and not enough for anything that semi-decent in a welcoming senior housing community. There seems to be no middle ground income wise-from low income to upper-middle/upper income- 

it cannot be just me there must be many thousands of us folks that are in this predicament I think most of those folks have relatives, or children, other folks that they can share with if necessary-I have no one.

Another noteworthy issue on Sunday mornings I typically drive to some of these potential facilities and catch a tenant walking their dog or taking an early morning stroll or similar and I almost always stop and visit with them and question them --to a person they -hate --(that's capital h a t e) the facility- the facility management, the facility maintenance, and their own Neighbors, and it is a matter of fact- that's just brutal for these people to live in these conditions these I am speaking of are the predominately low-income guideline places and the more market-rate and slightly higher low middle-income places...

So if anyone can relate to this particular situation which cannot be isolated to just me- I would appreciate any “new and useful information” bear in mind I've heard most horror stories-  so not helpful-
“ new useful information” -perhaps affordable welcoming senior housing facilities Cottages Garden Apartments for a lone single male. I am in the Midwest think Kansas City region. But, still mobile and portable.so can relocate …

I realize that senior-friendly states such as Florida/Arizona etc have special senior communities etc--but for me likely out of reach for me financially. Maybe not? Thus my post.?


So what I'm looking for is new and useful information that is not commonly known, and current information--there must be other single seniors that are in this predicament -

Buying is getting to be an option! not that is my first choice...but rates are down and payments generally are less than rent plus -Thanks all.-

P.S. ya never can tell!-someone on here may know of an elder law attorney or a senior affordable housing specialist, property manager, complex owner, etc.

 so good luck to me, if this was easy or even doable I would have had it done by now effort/ingenuity, and diligence didn’t get it.--


Stay safe ….NO KISSING-


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 2, 2020)

I think the best place for a senior to live is Washington state.  My mother lives there, and they take great care of their seniors.  She is low income, has lived in three different complex’s and each has been really nice.  She has made friends in every single one.

As to buying or renting above low income government housing idk.  But she gets her meals delivered, and gets other food delivered at no cost.  She has housekeeping services.  If my two disabled sons didn’t live here, if my husband died, I’d move to Washington state.  But far far away from my mother .

However, my daughter lives in El Paso Texas and says a studio apartment is 150 a month.  You might look at prices on line in that area.  She bought a beautiful house for 150,000.  There are no state taxes but property taxes are high.  The virus is very low in El Paso as well.

She wants us to move there, but I will never leave my boys.  It’s just not possible.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 2, 2020)

I'm in a similar situation.

My solution is to live in an average no-frills apartment complex and piece together the amenities offered in the senior citizen apartments. 

We live in an amazing time where most of the services that we are likely to need are available on the internet and can be purchased à la carte. 

I don't mind the isolation of living independently but if I did I would get out and do the hard work needed to meet people by joining a church, attending Meetup events, local Facebook groups, university/library discussion groups, become a mall walker, etc...

If you find a hole in the fence big enough to wiggle through please let us know!







Good luck!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 2, 2020)

boliverchadsworth said:


> Senior housing needs unmet:
> 
> After months and into years of searching I have yet to find a small affordable, emphasis on “affordable, welcoming” senior complex for me- a male lone senior, to move to, once the need arises.
> 
> ...



Does it *have* to be a senior community? And if you make a *few thousand* too much, why can't you find some ordinary apts that have more reasonable rent?


----------



## jujube (Jul 2, 2020)

Would you consider living in a mobile home or park model (not to be confused with a "tiny-house" that usually has a loft bedroom)?  

There are a zillion 55+ parks all over the country.  Lot rent usually runs $250-400 a month and usually includes water, sewer, and lawn mowing.  Sometimes you also get cable and internet but you have to pay your own electricity.  You can get a gently-owned mobile home, park model or manufactured house from anywhere between $40,000 and $125,000. 

A lot of time, there are lots of activities in the park.  Pot-luck dinners, bridge, bingo, music, dancing, clubs, you-name-it.  There may be a pool.  

It's an option.


----------



## katlupe (Jul 5, 2020)

I live in a senior housing apartment building in NY state and most of the apartments are for low income, though if your income ever goes up you can still live here but pay more. I am very happy here and most of the other tenants are more like family (at least before the quarantine we were). You will always have a few people who complain about the management, the maintenance or others at different times. Our building isn't huge and has a total of 32 apartments on three floors. It was a lot of paperwork, about 28 pages, but I think it was worth it for me and my situation. They discount certain expenses from your income for example medical so sometimes you qualify even with a higher income.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

katlupe said:


> I live in a senior housing apartment building in NY state and most of the apartments are for low income, though if your income ever goes up you can still live here but pay more. I am very happy here and most of the other tenants are more like family (at least before the quarantine we were). You will always have a few people who complain about the management, the maintenance or others at different times. Our building isn't huge and has a total of 32 apartments on three floors. It was a lot of paperwork, about 28 pages, but I think it was worth it for me and my situation. They discount certain expenses from your income for example medical so sometimes you qualify even with a higher income.


Sounds like a HUD apt I lived in once. It was the most peaceful place in the world for me. Then I had to move.


----------



## katlupe (Jul 5, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Sounds like a HUD apt I lived in once. It was the most peaceful place in the world for me. Then I had to move.


It is but is owned by a realty company that owns a lot of apartment complexes (most are larger than mine) in several east coast states. I pray I never have to move from here. I have never lived anywhere that I have been happier (even when I was married to man who made a lot of money).


----------



## Manatee (Jul 5, 2020)

Different places have different cost of living.  For that reason we did not go to Washington state.  Arizona was much cheaper.  Many of our neighbors there were refugees from high cost Washington and California with some from Oregon.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 5, 2020)

Manatee said:


> Different places have different cost of living.  For that reason we did not go to Washington state.  Arizona was much cheaper.  Many of our neighbors there were refugees from high cost Washington and California with some from Oregon.


She actually moved from Arizona to Washington state to live near my brother.  It’s not bad for her since she lives in reduced government housing and gets all her meals free due to her low income.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Jul 6, 2020)

The mobile reference was interesting. yes, considered it, and discarded early on --lot fee is money out the window and expensive --second issue "tornado alley ...and very hot summers and very cold winters ...different locale would certainly be an option -especially if on a plot that I was buying and had utilities ...

.I will pursue that further  --but would need some close by, and decent neighbors (old and getting older.) thanks will see what I can come up with..I don't want to do park...lot fees etc..and the above.. 

buying for sure an option thank for rattling my chain,


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 6, 2020)

boliverchadsworth said:


> The mobile reference was interesting. yes, considered it, and discarded early on --lot fee is money out the window and expensive --second issue "tornado alley ...and very hot summers and very cold winters ...different locale would certainly be an option -especially if on a plot that I was buying and had utilities ...
> 
> .I will pursue that further  --but would need some close by, and decent neighbors (old and getting older.) thanks will see what I can come up with..I don't want to do park...lot fees etc..and the above..
> 
> buying for sure an option thank for rattling my chain,


Especially in Kansas


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 11, 2020)

I'm sorry I don't have any "new and useful" information for you but I feel for you. I have an online friend who was in the same situation as you except she was only a couple of dollars over income. Really...two or three freaking dollars. Luckily one of her sons was able to help her financially..then a very unexpected form of relief came. She was offered the chance to move in with her ex husband who had plenty of room and land. He lives in another, less expensive state. They split the rent and it saves her a few hundred a month. Bonus: She no longer has to worry about being taken advantage of by her ungrateful DIL as an unpaid babysitter.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Jul 15, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I'm sorry I don't have any "new and useful" information for you but I feel for you. I have an online friend who was in the same situation as you except she was only a couple of dollars over income. Really...two or three freaking dollars. Luckily one of her sons was able to help her financially..then a very unexpected form of relief came. She was offered the chance to move in with her ex husband who had plenty of room and land. He lives in another, less expensive state. They split the rent and it saves her a few hundred a month. Bonus: She no longer has to worry about being taken advantage of by her ungrateful DIL as an unpaid babysitter.


unfortunaelty--that and many more less pleasant stories are the norm..I have an exwife- but listen I would commit suicide rather than do that..not that she is unpleasant ----she is a yapper ....breathing? jaw moving, a noise coming out...nonsense..just noise pollution...you know the deal...everyone our age does.....it is +__)(()*&&*$# horrible for a guy that has lived alone for 30 years they should put her in gitmo not as an inmate  but as an enhanced interrogator tool


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Jul 15, 2020)

boliverchadsworth said:


> unfortunaelty--that and many more less pleasant stories are the norm..I have an exwife- but listen I would commit suicide rather than do that..not that she is unpleasant ----she is a yapper ....breathing? jaw moving, a noise coming out...nonsense..just noise pollution...you know the deal...everyone our age does.....it is +__)(()*&&*$# horrible for a guy that has lived alone for 30 years they should put her in gitmo not as an inmate  but as an enhanced interrogator tool


and that qualifying money amount can and does vary from location to location county to county facility to facility ..not by a lot but hundreds and thousands...so don't give up on it may have to move some ..but can be done in some cases.


----------

